# Dialed in on the fish both wading and drifting, multiple bigs released!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

DIALED IN!!!!! Thatâ€™s about the best way to describe things right now. Drifters caught numbers and size while the waders did the same with multiple trout over 25 inches being released both ways. We have a boat open this Thur-Sat for anyone interested in getting in on the action and the kids out of the house for spring break. Have a few openings next week 19-22 as well. April-July calendar is filling up fast, so if you'd like to fish with us during that timeframe we need to hear from you ASAP.

CLICK HERE TO SEE PICTURES: http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/reports/dialed-in-on-the-fish

To see daily updates and videos, follow us on social media:
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rngadventures/?ref=bookmarks 
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures/


----------

